
Ask HN: How much time do you think you waste on Cookie prompts? - buboard
I am finding this to have become a major distraction, not only because it steals in sum a few minutes of every day, but because it is a major distraction that disrupts my train of thought, when e.g. looking up on thesaurus. It doesnt help that many sites think it appropriate to prompt again every week.
======
luckylion
Very little. I use I don't care about cookies [0] for my casual surfing, it
automatically dismisses them.

[0] [https://www.i-dont-care-about-cookies.eu/](https://www.i-dont-care-about-
cookies.eu/)

------
imhoguy
Not enough to build a startup to remove them. Actually sometimes they help me
to stop procrastinating. These occupying entire page or with some usability
issues are effective dopamine circuit breakers.

------
codingdave
None. I ignore them. They usually are just an ignorable message on top/bottom
of the page. If a site does make a modal prompt about it, I just close the
site.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
The difference in experience browsing the web in the UK vs Canada makes me
think the EU made a mistake with these regulations. The end results is
basically making things a PITA for the end user. [Edit] I realize I didn't
answer the question, the answer is: too much.

------
wethebestcoder
Total time? Very little. Critical time when I just need to be able to use a
website. 50%.

------
marssaxman
I have made a little game out of ignoring those prompts; I have not yet
clicked on one to dismiss it. Just sort of try to filter them out of my
awareness like I used to do with banner ads.

------
sellingwebsite
You can block these using uBlockOrigin. Look for "annoyances" blocklists in
the Filter List settings, especially Fanboy's Cookie List

------
tobbob
However long it takes to click the button to make it go away is the amount of
time wasted. The EU felt it was their right to pass a regulation that achieves
nothing other than annoying millions of people several times a day.

------
YCstartup2019
Would ublock origin be able to block those?

